# طلب ضرورى من مهندس فلزات



## عبد النافع (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
فيه كود اسمه awwa بخصوص تانكات المياه ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفعه عشان انا محتاجه جدا قريب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محايد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم هذه هي
American Water Works Association - AWWA 
وتعني بالمواصفات القياسية لمياه الشرب في الغالب
لذلك بعض معامل التقطير حتى المتنقلة تخضع لهذه المواصفات
طبعا قيمة المواصفات حوالي 4000 دولار
اذا كنت تريد مواصفة بعينها....استطيع ان اجدها لك في مكتبتي وابعت بها لك .


----------



## محايد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.awwa.org/ACE11/ACE11Exhibitors.cfm?ItemNumber=54549


----------



## عبد النافع (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك ياهندسه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

